# Need Help with Game Ideas for Jack & Jill Party



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I am helping a co-worker to plan a Jack & Jill party for a pair of newly weds to help raise some money. The hall they booked does not allow for "games of chance" such as poker and blackjack. Don't ask me why poker would be a "game of chance". They just won't allow anything that you would find inside a casino.

Does anyone have any game ideas involving money exchange but are games of "skill"?

Appreciate any ideas.


----------

